# Caad8 6 Tiagra vs Synapse 6 Tiagra



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

I am deciding on my first road bike (I am a mountain biker), and wanted to know what you recomend. I have heard that the Synapse is more comfy and the Caad8 is more for speed, but I am open to either one. I will get the Caad 10 in a few years if I stick with road biking, but I need a road bike now, so I am going more towards entry level. The reason I am getting a cheaper bike now is because I am on a tight budget and can not afford the 10 right now. Also, I noticed that the Synapse is 3X10 and the Caad8 is 2X10. How does this affect riding?
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Also, how does the (I know this is a bad word in the Cannondale forums, but I will say it anyway.) Specialized Allez Elite Compact compare?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Do live in a hilly area? If so the triple is nice for a noob. My first bike was a triple and I still could barely get up some hills in my area in the lowest gear. Now I can take those same hills in the big ring. You can always upgrade to a nicer double compact crankset later.
If you live in a flat area the double will be fine especialy if it is a compact. I'm not sure what Cannondale is specing on the caad 8.
My first bike in '05 was an Allez Elite. I was all "Mr Specialized" back then. Now I have come to know that Specialized is evil. Almost everything about them now makes me sick. You should hear the owner of my lbs, a specialized dealer talk about them. Not good. Their bikes are fine, but Cannondale is way better at aluminum and always has been.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

I live in Knansas, so no hills here. so I have decided aginst the Allez, but do you thing a frequent mountain-biker would do ok with the double on the Caad8?


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

by thing, I meant think


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Kansas, yes I would go caad 8. And I see they do come with compact gearing (smaller front chainrings) 50/34 as opposed to standard gearing, so that will be great. If you get caught in a nasty headwind, wich you probobly will those lower gears will be nice.


----------



## blueapplepaste (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, get it with a compact front & you will be just fine - especially if you are in decent "bike shape" from MTBing. I rode a CAAD8, and really liked it, but decided to spring a bit more for the CAAD10. The CAAD8 will be a good entry bike and will serve you well, so would the synapse though. 

Buy which ever fits you best and get to riding.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a triple: 52/42/30 with 12-25. My new synapse is compact double: 50/34 with 11-28. The range of gears is almost identical (www.gear-calculator.com is a great site). The gear spacing doesn't feel that different. The one thing I like about the triple is that for most of my riding I mostly use the middle ring on the front. With the compact double I find myself using the front derailleur more often.


----------



## adamselizabeth (May 12, 2012)

*New road bike - CAAD8 vs. Silverback STRELA 1 vs. FELT 75*

Hello 
Thisis my first post to this forum so apolgies in advance if I appear vague or confused. My girlfriend and I have spent the last 2 Saturday's visiting various bike shops in Sydney. We are looking for a 'good value for money' road bike. We are new to biking and are conscious about over investing before we are committed to the cause; on the other hand conscious about cutting off our noses to spite our face by buying too low. At present we are looking at: 
a. Cannondale CAAD10 with Group 5 Shimano (on special for $1600). 
b. Silverback STRELA1
c. Bianchi Via Niron 2012
d. FELT F75

I would really appreciate your experienes

Best regards Elizabeth


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

This particular forum is about Cannondale bikes and is not appropriate for this forum. I recommend the "Bike, Frames and Forks" forum.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

one thing I've noticed is that the Aluminum Synapse uses a medium reach brake so you have a little more clearance for bigger tires and/or fenders, this can be a big benefit if you plan on using it for commuting as you don't have to pump up bigger tires as much (incase of flats/hand pump action) and you can run a more rugged tire,

other bikes that run medium reach brakes are Novara's


----------

